# Help with a move to Canada



## MumTojosh24 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello,

I am just wondering if there is anyone that can give me a few answers to some questions i have about a possible move to Canada with my partner and now 14 month son. His a qualified bricklayer and i am at the moment training to be a hairdresser with a hope of moving to Canada in about a year and half or thereabouts. Some questions i have are: 

-Money/Work for bricklayer(he would also just labour if he had to)
-Popular cities for Irish families
-Pre-schools/facilities for children
-Rent/household bills cost on average
-Gaelic clubs for children
-Hairdressing work

Any advice greatly appreciated
Thanks,
Nicola.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

MumTojosh24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am just wondering if there is anyone that can give me a few answers to some questions i have about a possible move to Canada with my partner and now 14 month son. His a qualified bricklayer and i am at the moment training to be a hairdresser with a hope of moving to Canada in about a year and half or thereabouts. Some questions i have are:
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the site. I will try and answer your questions as best I can.

1) Probably about $20 per hour
2) Wherever work is to be found. The Irish diaspora is not that noticeable here.
3) They are available across the country.
4) The answer much depends on your lifestyle, wants and needs. There is no average, per se. Some areas are more expensive than others. Canada is no longer less expensive than the UK. It is on a par.
5) I'm sure there are some but it would be in large cities and you'd have to hunt for them. As I said above about the Irish diaspora.
6) Do not believe it's in demand as there are probably sufficient to fund requirements from within Canada.

I would add that neither of your occupations are on THE LIST of 29 occupations considered to be in need by the Canadian government. Consequently you will need to have pre-arranged employment before applying and that will be quite difficult to arrange from overseas.
Much Good Luck.


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

MumTojosh24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am just wondering if there is anyone that can give me a few answers to some questions i have about a possible move to Canada with my partner and now 14 month son. His a qualified bricklayer and i am at the moment training to be a hairdresser with a hope of moving to Canada in about a year and half or thereabouts. Some questions i have are:
> 
> ...


hi there
if u are both under 35 then you can apply for IEC visa which would allow u both to come for a year in which time u would have to find job with an LMO which would get you TWP and u could go on to apply for PR that way.
will ask my hubby bout work for bricklayers this even.


----------



## MumTojosh24 (Mar 13, 2012)

irishgirl33 said:


> hi there
> if u are both under 35 then you can apply for IEC visa which would allow u both to come for a year in which time u would have to find job with an LMO which would get you TWP and u could go on to apply for PR that way.
> will ask my hubby bout work for bricklayers this even.



Great...any adivce would be great thank you x


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

irishgirl33 said:


> hi there
> if u are both under 35 then you can apply for IEC visa which would allow u both to come for a year in which time u would have to find job with an LMO which would get you TWP and u could go on to apply for PR that way.
> will ask my hubby bout work for bricklayers this even.


Be aware if you go this route there is an extra obligation to prove to the immigration officer on arrival that you have sufficient means to provide for your child (under 6).

"Yes, your child may come to Canada with you. However, each of your dependants (spouse/common-law partner/child/children) will have to obtain his/her own status.** If your child is under 6 years old, he/she will be considered a visitor. He/she may attend nursery school, as per the system in place in your province/territory of stay. He/she will not have a student status. The Immigration Officer at a Canadian port of entry will ask you to prove that you will be able to provide for the needs of your child during your entire stay in Canada (financial means, fixed accommodation, who will take care of the child while you work, etc.). The duration of your child's visitor status will also be decided at this stage by the Immigration Officer at the border."

Frequently Asked Questions – International Experience Canada


----------

